

iPad in Pure CSS - jamesharker
http://codepen.io/jonathan-wheeler/pen/qJcot

======
jonnyappleseed
Went MIA . new link <http://codepen.io/jonathan-wheeler/pen/gDxyH>

------
ezesolares
Apple lawyers will sue them

